# [KDE] Ecran figé à la fermeture d'une session X (résolu)

## pimsssou

Salut les gentOOistes !

Voici ma config:

Noyau  >> 2.6

KDE     >> 3.4.1

Xorg et driver d'nvidia

Lorsque j'éssaie de quitter la session X par le biais du menu K, mon ecran se fige.... le curseur de la souris squattant là au beau milieu de l'écran, inerte....bref...

Il me semble que lorsqu'on est sous X, la commande "Ctrl + Alt + F1" permet de revenir a la console de demarrage (celle-meme ou je me logge et lance un "startx")...

Et bien sachez que cette commande est inoperante une fois l'ecran figé, et qu'elle fait planter le tout lorsque je la lance (KDE pas encore planté).... grrrr

Il ne me reste plus qu'a faire un "Ctrl+Alt+Supr" pour redemarrer. Mais la fermeture est chaotique, puisque les modifications de certains paramétrages (KDE,...) ne sont pas enregistrées correctement.

Je pourrais eventuelement utiliser % halt  ou  % shutdown now  mais est-ce que ces commandes permettent une fermeture PROPRE ???

bref, je n'arrive pas a quitter mon environnement graphique proprement....

si vous avez besoin d'un fichier log je suis a votre disposition   :Smile: 

Merci d'avance

----------

## pimsssou

Est-ce qqu'un pourrait au moins me dire ou je peux trouver des LOG pour avoir qques infos sur le plantage ???

Merkiiii

----------

## bdz

Deja pour avoir expérimenté le meme genre de problème je peux te dire que faire un halt ou un shutdown ne fermera pas proprement KDE.

Pour ce qui est des log essaye deja de regarder le log de xorg (dans /var/log)

Ensuite il a peut être aussi des trucs interessants dans dmesg. Comme les info les plus récentes ne sont pas forcément sauvées dans /var/log et donc perdues après un reboot. il faut utiliser la commande 

```
# dmesg
```

mais comme ton écran est figé ca va pas être évident.

Si tu as un deuxième PC tu peux essayer de te connecter en ssh pour regarder le dmesg.

Sinon ca ressemble a un problème de driver video. Ce qui a marché chez moi c'est de changer la résolution écran en mode console (passer de 25 a 16 bits). Mais vu qu'on a pas la même carte vidéo, c'est pas forcement ce qui va marcher pour toi.

----------

## pimsssou

Merci  de me répondre bdz, je commançais  à me demander  pourquoi on me boudait...

Bref, j'ai regardé dans  /var/log et il y a bien des fichiers log "xorg" mais ils datent un peu... Par contre dans le dossier root, ya un fichier Xsession-errors... (Si j'avais su)...que voici:

```
_IceTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_IceTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/pilmux:

_IceTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

iceauth:  creating new authority file /root/.ICEauthority

X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  8 (X_MapWindow)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x400070

  Serial number of failed request:  961

  Current serial number in output stream:  968

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 3553, errno = 0

```

Je pene que mon fichier xorg.conf  contient des erreurs, mais lesquelles ???

Si qqu'un a une interprétation précise à faire de ce LOG, je suis preneur...

Pour ce qui est de la commande dmesg, voici les résultats qui me semblent intéressants:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 409M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode
```

Je fais qqes précisions importantes :

IDEQ 200N

Chipset vidéo Nforce2 AVEC 2 sorties SUB-VGA

Noyau 2.6.11  

Driver Nvidia propriétaire MAIS noyau non compilé avec le support DUAL SCREEN (je n'utilise qu'un écran)

Voilou !

----------

## illog1k

salut a toi!

j'avais le meme probleme que toi avant et en fait ca s est résolu a partir du moment ou j ai activé l ACPI dans mon kernel (coup de bol je cherchais a faire marcher mon wifi  :Wink:  (encore merci bdz ^^) )

et il me semble que c est le parametre video qu il faut que tu mette en dur (ou en modules?) dans ton noyau !!

voila essai ca et dis nous ce que ca donne  :Wink:  (a moins que tu as deja activé l ACPI  :Very Happy: )

----------

## pimsssou

Bon, je viens de vérifier et oui l'ACPI est bien activé...

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui a marché chez moi c'est de changer la résolution écran en mode console (passer de 25 a 16 bits)

 

Quel est le fichier qui permet de modifier la résolution de l'écran du mode console ???

Pour Xorg c'est "Xorg.conf" OK mais pour le mode console....  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Tout dépend si tu as le framebuffer activé ou pas, si oui, c'est dans ton /etc/[grub,lilo].conf

Sinon, bah je sais pas  :Smile: 

----------

## pimsssou

et non je n'ai pas activé le frame buffer, du moins je ne me rappelle plus (ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas mis a jour le noyau...)

Si tu connais une commande qui me permet de le savoir ???

----------

## kopp

bah je connais surtout un effet visuel sur la console : soit c'est du 640*480 tout moche, soit tu es en plus haute resolution.. 

sinon, grep -i fb /boot/config (si ça pointe vers ton fichier de config noyau)

----------

## bdz

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tout dépend si tu as le framebuffer activé ou pas, si oui, c'est dans ton /etc/[grub,lilo].conf
> 
> Sinon, bah je sais pas 

 

Sinon ben je crois bien que c'est au même endroit, mais avec une syntaxe différente

```
$ grep VESA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"
```

Avec la config ci dessus qui correspond au driver framebuffer vesafb-tng j'utilise le paramètre de boot suivant dans mon grub.conf:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x800-16@60
```

Edit:

Et sans framebuffer je crois que c'est un truc du genre "vga=XXX" avec les X qu'il faut remplacer par le code de la résolutionLast edited by bdz on Sun Oct 23, 2005 6:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pimsssou

Donc non le frame buffer n'est pas activé...

Je crois que je vais me recompiler un noyau avec l'option... Ca doit pouvoir m'aider en tout cas...

Reste a savoir pourquoi lorsque je fais "Ctrl Alt F1" pour revenir a la console (d'ou je me logge et fais startx), l'écran se fige totalement.....

Et puis quand je quitte la session avec le bouton dédié de Kde, mon écran se fige aussi...

Je ne comprends pas, surtout que le reste fonctionne bien :  open gl -> nickel,   ma carte graphique est bien reconnue... enfin bref, je seche...

HELP !!!

----------

## bdz

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> Donc non le frame buffer n'est pas activé...

 

Tu peux nous donner la sortie de "grep VESA /usr/src/linux/.config" quand même pour voir?

Et ton grub.conf?

Edit:

Et si tu recompile ton noyau, a y être upgrade le avec la dernière version  :Wink: 

----------

## pimsssou

pour la sortie de:

```
~ $ grep -i fb /boot/1.config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set
```

```
grep VESA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

ne renvoit rien du tout !!! meme lorsque je le pointe vers le dossier du noyau que j'utilise...c'est-à-dire

```
grep VESA /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6/.config
```

je n'ai rien....

en cequi concerne le grub.conf il ne contient rien qui puisse sous-entendre la configuration du mode graphique...

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11 r6 Forcedeth

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

```

Voilou, sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ca ferait planter la fermeture de X....

 *Quote:*   

> Et si tu recompile ton noyau, a y être upgrade le avec la dernière version

 

C'est prévu  :Wink: 

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## kopp

Ouaip, peut etre que la recompilation du noyau pour une version plus récente résoudra ton problème.

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait zieuté les logs du noyau, ça se trouve, c'est lui qui freeze.

Sinon, étant donné que le framebuffer n'est pas activé, c'est normal que VESA ne renvoit rien, car c'est une option qui en découle, et n'est donc dispo que si le fb est activé.

Pour la résolution avec vga= ... il me semble qu'il faut pour ça avoir quand meme activé leframebuffer, mais utiliser le pilote vesafb (et pas vesafb-tng, qui es tplus récent et mieux)

----------

## bdz

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour la résolution avec vga= ... il me semble qu'il faut pour ça avoir quand meme activé leframebuffer, mais utiliser le pilote vesafb (et pas vesafb-tng, qui es tplus récent et mieux)

 

En effet c'est bien possible, je suis pas très sûr de ca. Mais il me semble quand même que ca marche aussi sans framebuffer

```
vga=            [BOOT,IA-32] Select a particular video mode

                        See Documentation/i386/boot.txt and Documentation/svga.txt.

                        Use vga=ask for menu.

                        This is actually a boot loader parameter; the value is

                        passed to the kernel using a special protocol.
```

Mais bon, peu importe vu que pimsssou n'a pas de framebufer d'activé, que se soit vesafb ou vesafb-tng ou un driver spécifique a sa carte graphique et n'a aucune option vga dans son grub.conf.

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilou, sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ca ferait planter la fermeture de X.... 

 

L'hypothèse que j'avais c'était que qu tu avais peut être le même genre de problème que celui que j'ai eu. C'est a dire une incompatibilité d'humeur entre le driver framebuffer du noyau et le driver xorg.

Mais comme tu es en configuration minimale du coté du noyau ca peut pas être ca.

Peut-être que d'upgrader le noyau et/ou de passer en framebuffer changera quelque chose. Sinon il faudra faire appel a des experts en drivers nvidia/xorg.

----------

## pimsssou

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ! Je vais de ce pas compiler un nouveau noyau et reviendrais  faire les commentaires.

En ce qui concerne les pilotes Nvidia propriétaires, il est vrai que je ne me suis pas trop  attardé dessus étant donné que leur installation n'a posé aucun problème... comme dit plus haut : open-gl OK, Acceleration 3D OK...

Enfin bon, c'est peut-être le premier problème...

A suivre

Je recompile et fais un EDIT

----------

## pimsssou

ReSalut !

Bon je viens de compiler le noyau-r2.6.13-r3, puis apres quelques déboires avec le FrameBuffer et ma souris j'ai enfin réussit à démarrer X et KDE.

Ne pas oublier -> apres une compilation d'un nouveau noyau:

Faire un "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx"...

Et de changer le lien symbolique dans "/usrc/src/linux -> kernel-qui-nous-interesse"...

Je le saurai !

Mais pour mon problème initial,car il y a un "mais"... Ca bug toujours...  :Confused: 

Je me réexplique:

Quand je suis sous X, que j'utilise un "Ctrl Alt F(1)", mon ecran freeze et se se fige...

De meme que lorsque j'utilise le bouton "Déconnexion" du menu K, mon ecran se fige aussi...

Ayant compiler une version plus récente du noyau, j'ai activé le "FrameBuffer" puis rajouté à mon grub.cong:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap 1024x768-16@75
```

En premier lieu, j'ai essayé de compiler avec "vesafb" (plutot que vesafb-tng) mais apres selection du noyau dans le menu de boot (grub) mon ecran devenait tout noir et plus rien.....OUPSSS

Depuis j'emploie vesafb et ca tourne...le framebuffer est apparement bien activé...

Rappel de mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

....

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   # Load  "speedo"

EndSection

...

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 92.0

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "1"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option      "NoBandWidthTest" "1"

   Option      "DigitalVibrance" "3"

   Option      "NvAGP" "3"

   Screen      0

   #ChipSet     "GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"

   #Card        "nv GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      # Viewport   0 0

      Depth        24

      Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

       EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Je me dis qu'il y peut-être une coui.... dans ce fichier de conf, mais lequel....?

Peut-être quelque chose d'autre... Voila ce que j'obtiens avec:

```
# glxinfo | head -n 3

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes
```

C'est ok apparement...

Ainsi que:

```
# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

Et là par contre Question: A la place de "AGPGART", ne devrais-je pas avoir "NVIDIA"  ???

----------

## kopp

pour le vsea c'est normal: tu avais une co,nfig pour vesafb-tng

Sinon pour l'histoire d'agp part, je pense plutot que c'est le nom du pilote du port agp, pas de la carte.

Et je remarque chez moiq ue le fast writes est disabled... faut que je regarde comment on change ça, ça peut probablement ameliorer les performances

----------

## Pongten

Question idiote, mais as-tu essayé de "tuer" le serveur X (Alt + Ctrl + BackSpace) ??

----------

## pimsssou

Salut,

Et bien je viens d'essayer "Ctrl Alt Backspace" et............. C'est pareil...

L'image freeze, se fige et aucune action est possible....   :Confused:  reste plus qu'à faire un "Ctrl Alt Supp"...

Je suis en train me dire que ca tient a pas grand chose... Puisque le reste fontionne parfaitement...

z'avez pas une idée ????

----------

## bdz

Quand l'image se fige est-ce que il n'y a que l'affichage qui est bloqué ou bien c'est tout le système?

Par exemple est que tu peux toujours acceder a ta machine en ssh depuis une autre. Ou bien si tu tappe "startx" a l'aveugle est-ce que ton serveur x redémarre.

Ou encore si tu passe en console avec Ctrl-Alt-F1 est que Ctrl-alt-F7 fonctionne pour revenir a X?

Si il n'y a que l'affichage qui se fige ca ressemble plus a un bug du driver vidéo qu'a autre chose. J'y connais rien en NVidia mais il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs drivers différents: proprio et free. Et plusieurs versions de ces même drivers. Est-ce que tu les as toutes essayé?

Petit retour sur ce que j'ai dis a propos du même problème sur mon portable: 

En fait c'est pas réglé. Ca arrive toujours  :Sad: 

Ce qui se passe c'est que quand je lance xorg en bi-écran j'ai pas le problème. Et quand je le lance en mono écran j'ai l'affichage qui est mort quand je retourne en console.

Pour moi je pense que ca vient du driver de ma carte graphique (intel i915) qui n'est pas encore au point. Et je ne peux rien y faire a part d'attendre que le bug soit corrigé dans une version future.

Après pour NVidia...   :Question: 

----------

## pimsssou

Alors,

 *Quote:*   

> Ou encore si tu passe en console avec Ctrl-Alt-F1 est que Ctrl-alt-F7 fonctionne pour revenir a X? 

 

En fait, quand j'utilise "Ctrl-Alt-F1", c'est la que ca frise... Je ne peux justement pas retourner a ma premiere console quand je suis sous X...

Et pour repondre a ta question: Non, aucune commande ne répond !  La seule commande qui répond c'est le "Ctrl Alt Suppr"... mais pour redémarrer... et en plus c'est pas propre du tout...

Pour ce qui est des drivers nvidia, j'ai pris la version officelle de portage... Moi qui me réjouissait de faire tourner ma gentoo avec une carte Nvidia... J'ai lu telement de trucs sur la compatibilité des cartes de la marque avec linux, et ce par rapport a ati... Non franchement je ne comprend pas...

D'ailleurs je m'explique encore moins que personne sur le forum ne trouve de réponse. Le novice que je suis a été si agréablement surpris par la réactivité de certain modo ...Kernel_sensei, entre autre...que là, je me demande si je vais trouver réponse à mon problème... 

D'aprés mon interprétation, lorsque j'essaie de quitter mon environnement graphique proprement, l'affichage doit être réinitialisé, puisque la résolution change... Et c'est là qu'il y a bugg...

Allez ! je suis sûr que quelqu'un a une idée !!! en plus je suis dispo pour une batterie de tests...

----------

## bdz

Plus vraiment d'idée là.   :Confused: 

Je me souviens juste qu'avant de renoncer a résoudre ce problème sur mon PC j'avais essayé l'option "VBERestore", en vain.

Mais tu peux toujours essayer. Tu aurra peut être plus de chances que moi.

Dans ta section "device" ajoute cette ligne:

```
Option "VBERestore" "true"
```

Et si ca fonctonne toujours pas essaye comme ca:

```
Option "VBERestore" "false"
```

Edit: Je suis pas sur que cette option soit supporté par le driver nvidia. Mais on sait amais. Il y a peut être une autre option éqivalente dans ce driver.

----------

## ghoti

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> Bref, j'ai regardé dans  /var/log et il y a bien des fichiers log "xorg" mais ils datent un peu... 

 

Comment ça "ils datent un peu" ?

Tu dois toujours avoir un fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log daté au moins de la dernière fois où tu as lancé xorg!

L'avant dernier log est /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

 *Quote:*   

> Et pour repondre a ta question: Non, aucune commande ne répond ! La seule commande qui répond c'est le "Ctrl Alt Suppr"...

 

Donc, tu confirmes bien que Ctrl Alt F2 jusque Ctrl Alt F6 ne fonctionnent pas, ni Ctrl Alt Backspace ?

Je demande ça parce que je vois pas bien le but d'utiliser Ctrl Alt F1 avec startx puisqu'il est bloqué tant que X tourne ... 

Tu confirmes aussi que tu n'utilises pas xdm pour te loguer mais que tu bootes en mode texte puis que tu utilises startx pour passer en environnement graphique ? 

As-tu essayé avec un autre DM que KDE ?

En particulier, as-tu le problème si tu démarres X tout seul (taper simplement X au lieu de startx)

 *Quote:*   

> D'ailleurs je m'explique encore moins que personne sur le forum ne trouve de réponse.

 

Ben écoute, comme tu es probablement le seul à rencontrer ce problème, c'est pas évident de te répondre !  :Wink: 

----------

## pimsssou

Merci Bdz je vais tester ça... et te tiens au courant.

Je suis un peu pommé... Et personne ne peut me dire si le problème est du à:

- Une mauvaise install de Xorg

- Une mauvaise install de KDE

- Un fichier de conf qui n'est pas bon...

Y'a aucun expert capable de me dire quel fichier log regarder pour avoir plus d'infos ?????

[edit]

dez Ghoti, j'ai vu ton message trop tard... Alors:

En effet, le log de xorg etait bien présent et c'était bien le bon....

Voilou les lignes intéressantes:

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)...

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

```

Autant pour moi en ce qui concerne "Ctrl Alt F1"... mais en effet cette combianison de touche F2, F3.....fait planter le système....

Et oui je confirme que je ne boot pas avec XDM...

Je vais essayer avec la commande X... et te tiens au courant...

Et pis pour ma remarque: "et bah alors... on a bien le droit de vous chatouiller un peu, vous, les vétérants !"

Vous devez telement vous marrer à lire certain post qu'on bien le droit un peu de.... enfin bon c'etait juste du chatouillage....

----------

## bdz

Pour traquer les messages d'erreurs tu peux aussi essayer de rediriger la sortie de startx dans un fichier:

```
startx >& startx.log
```

Après quand ca a crashé au cas ou ton noyau soit encore vivant attends un peu avant de rebooter brutalement pour lui laisser le temps d'écrire tous les buffer sur disque. (genre 30s)

Quand tu a rebouté lance ton startx normalement (ou redirige la sortie sur un autre fichier pour pas ecraser le premier) et va voir a la fin du fichier startx.log.

Edit:

Il y a deux solutions potentielles dans ce thread:

[SOLVED] Nvidia issue - garbled screen on xserver shutdown

----------

## ghoti

Au fait, as-tu dit quelle version des drivers nvidia tu utilisais ?

Sinon, encore une idée ou deux :

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> Rappel de mon xorg.conf :
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

D'où tiens-tu cette configuration ?

Pour voir si c'est le driver nvidia qui plantouille, essaie peut-être avec une config minimum, genre :

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection
```

Si elle marche, rajoute une à une les options dont tu as réellement besoin :

Fais particulièrement attention au driver agp (option NvAGP) Par défaut, la valeur est "3" (ce qui rend ta ligne inutile  :Wink:  ).

Il y a 2 drivers possibles (celui du noyau et celui fourni par nvidia)

Certaines machines supportent mieux l'un que l'autre (voir le README fourni avec nvidia-glx)

----------

## pimsssou

Meric pour vos réponses, qui font bien avancer le scmilblik...

Alors, pas mal de nouvelles: (je ne sais d'aillerus pas apr quoi commencer lol)

Le résultat du stratx.log vous interessera certainement:

```
Using vt 7

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

xset:  bad font path element (#114), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

xset:  bad font path element (#114), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kcm_keyboard.so: undefined symbol: init_keyboard_layout

SetClientVersion: 0 8

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kcm_kdnssd.so: undefined symbol: init_kdnssd

There are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active...

... cleaned 5 unused mcop global references.

Launched ok, pid = 5233

kdeui (kdelibs): ERROR: No such XML file /usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/katepart/kpartplugins/katepartkttsd.rc

QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter

QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::hide() to Baghira::DeMaximizer::hide()

QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter

QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::hide() to Baghira::DeMaximizer::hide()

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  7

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x1400040

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  6

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x1400040

QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter

QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::hide() to Baghira::DeMaximizer::hide()

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

KWrited - Écoute le périphérique « /dev/pts/0 »

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

waiting for X server to shut down ..........

xinit:  X server slow to shut down, sending KILL signal.

waiting for server to die ...

xinit:  Can't kill server
```

Alors evidement, y'a d'autres soucis que le Sujet du POST mais j'en ferai un autre si nécessaire   :Smile: 

Ghoti -> je viens de démarrer X avec la commande "X" seul et twm (je crois que c twm) a bien démarré..... mais... je controlais la souris, le curseur de celle-ci apparaissait mais rien sur le buro... rien ... pas de shell au clic droit... nada.... Le Log de Xorg ne m'indiquant rien de plus par rapport a celui créé avec KDE...

Bdz -> je ne suis pas un pro dans la langue de shakespear mais le lien que tu m'as fournit parle de deux solutions:

- la desactivation de la sortie TV, or je n'ai que deux sorties VGA Sub-analog, pas de TV... est-ce la meme chose pour linux ? -> je vais essayer l'option "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      "DFP, TV"...

- l'utlisation de vesafb-tng est conseillée ainsi que l'exclusion du nvidiafb lors de la compilation (ce que j'ai fait)...

Ghoti -> Je vais modifier mon xorg.conf en tenant compte de tes remarques... Euhh, où je l'ai eu.....bein en fait, j'ai installé ma gentoo il y a un an alors que mes connaissances en la matière étaient trés limitées... Ma tête avait bien chauffée lol...  donc me rapelle plus... bref

Je vais essayer les modifs mineurs et tenterai de changer de driver... 

Version actuelle media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

----------

## bdz

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> Le résultat du stratx.log vous interessera certainement:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Là on voit mieux le problème. XOrg ne s'arrète pas et ne réponds même pas a un kill!

Je sais pas si ca donne une idée a quelqu'un mais au moins on voit que ce n'est pas juste l'écran qui n'est pas bien réinitialisé.

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> je viens de démarrer X avec la commande "X" seul et twm (je crois que c twm) a bien démarré..... mais... je controlais la souris, le curseur de celle-ci apparaissait mais rien sur le buro... rien ... pas de shell au clic droit... nada.... Le Log de Xorg ne m'indiquant rien de plus par rapport a celui créé avec KDE...

 

Que tu ne vois rien s'afficher c'est normal. X ca lance juste xorg et pas ton windows manager. Je pense que Ghoti t'as demandé de faire ca pour mettre hors de cause KDE.

Et donc quand tu lance X tout seul et que tu le quitte avec Ctrl-Alt-backspace tu as toujours le problème?

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> Bdz -> je ne suis pas un pro dans la langue de shakespear mais le lien que tu m'as fournit parle de deux solutions:
> 
> - la desactivation de la sortie TV, or je n'ai que deux sorties VGA Sub-analog, pas de TV... est-ce la meme chose pour linux ? -> je vais essayer l'option "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      "DFP, TV"...
> 
> - l'utlisation de vesafb-tng est conseillée ainsi que l'exclusion du nvidiafb lors de la compilation (ce que j'ai fait)...

 

Je pense que tu as bien compris. Mais tu as deux options a essayer

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      "DFP, TV" 

et 

Option "TwinView" "false"

Même si tu n'as pas de sortie TV ca peut changer quelque chose de la désactiver (le driver n'essayera pas d'utiliser quelque chose qui n'existe pas) essaye la première uniquement, après la deuxième et ensuite les deux a la fois.]

----------

## pimsssou

Meme sous Xorg en effet... J'ai essayé un "Ctrl Alt F2".... et ca frise...

Je vais essayer avec les nouvelles options dans le "Xorg.conf"...

Je vais aussi vérifier si le framebuffer est activé, j'ai qques doutes en fait...  :Confused:   je vais essayer d'autres résolutons pour voir si ca change quelque chose...

----------

## pimsssou

Ca y est j'ai enfin réglé mon problème !

J'ai reussit à activer le framebuffer, non sans mal...

Et puis pour récupérer le controle totale de X sous KDE (et donc fermer proprement), il m'a suffit d'utiliser le driver natif du kernel 2.6.13,

grâce à l'emploi du driver "nv" au lieu de "nvidia" dans le fichier Xorg.conf...

Mais evidement je perds le support Opengl et ne peux donc pas jouer....  :Sad: 

J'utilisais auparavant la version 6629 du driver nvidia, qui est le dernier à être "stable".

Je vais essayer la version 7676, qui elle, est masquée...

Peut-être que ça réglera mon problème... Je vous tiens au courant

----------

## pimsssou

Resalut les gentooistes !

J'ai installé les pilotes 7676 d'Nvidia et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je signale tout de meme que pour mon type de config, je ne peux pas tout activer dans la section [device] de mon xorg.conf...

Le render accel par exemple...

Mais grâce à cette version (masquée par portage) j'utilise les drivers proprietaires Nvidia et peux ainsi activer l'OPEN-GL...

Merci a ceux qui ont bien voulu répondre à mes questions   :Wink: 

Gentoo Powwwaaaa !

----------

